# Οι αριθμοί της γλώσσας



## drsiebenmal (Mar 2, 2010)

Όποτε μπορώ, παρακολουθώ την Κυριακή στις 9μμ στο γαλλογερμανικό κανάλι arte.tv (προσπελάσιμο από τα ελεύθερα της nova) τη δωδεκάλεπτη εκπομπή Karambolage, με γαλλογερμανικά γλωσσικά θέματα. Ένα από τα θέματα της περασμένης Κυριακής ήταν οι «αριθμοί της γλώσσας», με άλλα λόγια οι αριθμοί που έχουν ειδική σημασία σε κάθε γλώσσα. Η εκπομπή ξεκίνησε από το γερμανικό 0815 (που από κωδικός όπλου έφτασε να σημαίνει «κάτι το πολύ συνηθισμένο») και πέρασε σε γαλλικούς αριθμούς όπως π.χ. το cinq à sept (το «εξωσυζυγικό ραντεβού», από την ώρα λίγο πριν κλείσουν τα γραφεία μέχρι λίγο μετά τη συνηθισμένη ώρα άφιξης στο σπίτι;)), ξαναγύρισε σε γερμανικά κλπ. (Ο σύνδεσμος είναι για τη γαλλική βερσιόν, με πάτημα πάνω δεξιά στην ένδειξη Deutsch βρίσκει όποιος ενδιαφέρεται την αντίστοιχη γερμανική).

Σκέφτηκα ότι θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να συγκεντρώσουμε εδώ τέτοιους αριθμούς, που σημαίνουν κάτι περισσότερο στον εκ γενετής ομιλητή της γλώσσας από ό,τι ο απλός αριθμός.

Τέτοιους ελληνικούς αριθμούς σκέφτομαι π.χ. στα γρήγορα το «εκατό» (το τηλέφωνο της Άμεσης Δράσης), το «13άρι» του ΠροΠο (που εδώ και καιρό είναι πια 14άρι), τους «μυρίους», ίσως ακόμη και «το τρένο που φεύγει στις οχτώ» (για να βάλει ο έτερος Καππαδόκης και κανένα γιουτιουμπάκι).

Αντίστοιχοι αμερικάνικοι αριθμοί είναι π.χ. το 24/7, το 911 (με τη διπλή πια σημασία στις ΗΠΑ), τα καταστήματα 7-Eleven κ.ά.


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 2, 2010)

Ωραίο νήμα! 

Πολύ πρόχειρα και κλείνοντας τον υπολογιστή παραθέτω:

3 (τρεις) και 60: για το χαμηλόμισθο υπάλληλο (λέτε να είναι επίκαιρο;) 
Τα έχει 400: για τον πολύ έξυπνο και με διαύγεια πνεύματος άνθρωπο
Τον πήγε πέντε-πέντε: τρόμαξε πάρα πολύ
Κάλλιο πέντε και στο χέρι παρά δέκα και καρτέρι: λαϊκή σοφία
Τον πάω με χίλια: μου αρέσει κάποιος πολύ ή τον συμπαθώ πολύ
Έτρεχε με 200 (με 100 παλαιότερα): έκφραση για την υπερβολική ταχύτητα
Πάρε το 0: για να καθαρίσει ο ήχος στα αναλογικά τηλέφωνα του παρελθόντος


----------



## StellaP (Mar 2, 2010)

-Δεν ξέρει πού παν΄τα 4
-Τα 3 κακά της μοίρας μου
-Δυο-δυο στη μπανιέρα δυο-δυο..
-Επτά τραγούδια θα σου πω για να διαλέξεις το σκοπό..
-Τα 100 πρώτα χρόνια είναι δύσκολα
-Στο στρατό οι φαντάροι χρεώνονται τα πράγματά τους με 108


----------



## sarant (Mar 2, 2010)

Φίφτι-φίφτι (δίκαιη μοιρασιά)
Έμεινε στους 5 δρόμους
Ο μήνας έχει 9
Είμαστε 2, είμαστε 3, είμαστε 1013
Παρά μίαν τεσσαράκοντα
45 μάστοροι κι 60 μαθητάδες


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 2, 2010)

Οι ιστορικές χρονολογίες:
το 1453
το (18)Εικοσιένα
το (18)'97
το (19)12-13
το (19)Σαράντα, το (19)40-41


----------



## sarant (Mar 3, 2010)

Ναι, οι χρονολογίες. Πιο πολύ "το 12", όπως στο τραγούδι του Μάρκου "θυμήθηκα το 12 που πήραμε τη νίκη", και πιο πολύ "το 40".


----------



## daeman (Mar 3, 2010)

-Οι επίκαιροι 13ος και 14ος μισθός.
-Η επίσης επίκαιρη Σαρακοστή, που όλα δείχνουν πως θα κρατήσει καμιά δεκαετία. 
Μα η μεγάλη έχει 48 μέρες! Κι εδώ δημιουργική λογιστική; 
-Θα μας κάνετε τα τρία δύο (λέει αναίσχυντα ο "ανυπότακτος" Ελληναράς στους κάθε είδους φιλόδοξους αναμορφωτές μας.)
-Του κ..ου τ εννιάμερα, της π.....ς τα σαράντα για τη δημιουργική λογιστική που λέγαμε. 
Και με συντομογραφία Τ.Κ.9, αλλά δεν την έχω ακούσει. Εσείς;
-Το τρισάγιο, τα εννιάμερα, τα σαράντα, τα τρίμηνα, τα εξάμηνα, τα τρίχρονα μνημόσυνα της οικονομίας μας.
-Οι εθνικές μας επέτειοι: 28η Οκτωβρίου και 25η Μαρτίου. 
Με τα μαντάτα που αναμένονται, η φετινή ίσως να μείνει στην ιστορία ως του *Δυσαγγελισμού.
-Οι 16 του ευρώ.
-Οι άσοι (snake eyes), οι διπλές, οι τριάρες, τα ντόρτια, οι πεντάρες, οι εξάρες και οι υπόλοιποι συνδυασμοί στα ζάρια. Λέτε να δεχτούν οι 16 να παίξουμε το χρέος μας στο τάβλι;
-Η εντεκάδα στο ποδόσφαιρο, η πεντάδα στο μπάσκετ. Προσθέστε το άθλημα που προτιμάτε...
-45 Γιάννηδες, ενός κοκόρου γνώση, μακάρι όλος ο λαός να είχε άλλη τόση. Το δεύτερο τμήμα, από μνήμης· δεν ξέρω αν είναι σωστό. 

σ.τ.d.: Φατσούλες δεν βάζω, γιατί θα το γέμιζα. Υπενθυμίζω ότι χρησιμοποιώ λαδί χρώμα για τις λαδιές μου. 

Το πρώτο μουσικό διάλειμμα του νήματος (χάλια το βίντεο, αλλά δεν βρήκα άλλο γι' αυτό το κομμάτι):

_Painting By Numbers_ - Peter Hammill​



 
και ο Spike Milligan ζωγραφίζει με αριθμούς :


----------



## StellaP (Mar 3, 2010)

Στις ιστορικές χρονολογίες
το 1974 που επανήλθε η δημοκρατία.
21.4.1967 η αποφράδα ημερομηνία της δικτατορίας.

Για τους αμερικανούς είναι η 4η Ιουλίου.
Για τους Γάλλους 14.7.1789 η πτώση της Βαστίλλης.

Τα μισά της χιλιάδας 500.
3 το λάδι, 3 το ξίδι, 6 το λαδόξιδο.

Σχετικά με τα μνημόσυνα του Daeman: Στις 9 του μακαρίτη άλλον βάζει μεσ΄στο σπίτι.

Και στις 340,75 Δρχ. κλειδώθηκε το Ευρώ.


----------



## anef (Mar 3, 2010)

Ξεχάσατε να πείτε πως τα κάνουμε όλα _στο παρά πέντε _και πως γι' αυτό πρέπει _νά 'χουμε τα μάτια μας δεκατέσσερα_


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 3, 2010)

Άντε... και σε λίγο ο μήνας θα 'χει εννιά! 

45 μάστοροι
και 10 μαθητάδες
ολημερίς το χτίζανε
το βράδυ γκρεμιζόταν... (για τα δημόσια έργα στην Ελλάδα πρέπει να έχει γραφτεί αυτό) 

Τον μισθό στο δημόσιο τον παίρνουν ανά δεκαπενθήμερο... Τώρα;

Μας το 'παν 100 φορές, αλλά πού μυαλό εμείς! 

Αλλά τι τα θέλετε; Μια φορά το λεν τ' ανθρώπου και δέκα του γαϊδάρου! 

Και για να κολαστούμε και λίγο... την πεντάλφα την είπαμε; 

Και τέλος, το αλεπουδάκι λέει 10, αλλά η αλεπού 11... Έτσι δεν πάει;


----------



## Chimera (Mar 3, 2010)

azimuthios said:


> Και τέλος, το αλεπουδάκι λέει 10, αλλά η αλεπού 11... Έτσι δεν πάει;



"100 η αλεπού, 101 το αλεπουδάκι" το ήξερα εγώ αλλά τώρα με τον πληθωρισμό... δεν ξέρεις τι γίνεται


----------



## Zazula (Mar 4, 2010)

daeman said:


> Και με συντομογραφία Τ.Κ.9, αλλά δεν την έχω ακούσει. Εσείς;


Ναι: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=4339#post4339.


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 5, 2010)

Προσθέτω το δωδεκάθεο και το hang-gliding που το λέμε παρά πέντε...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 6, 2010)

90-60-90 (βλ. vital statistics)
τα πονηροτηλέφωνα από 090
το ερωτικό 69

το απίστευτο 200.000 x 19,95€ σε 2 μέρες {μα είναι δυνατόν;}


----------



## pshleas (Mar 7, 2010)

*Αιωροπτερισμός*

Αζιμούθιε, ο αιωροπτερισμός έλαβε το όνομά του από τις γαλλικές λέξεις parachute (αλεξίπτωτο) και pente (πλαγιά), εκτός εάν εννοούν ότι όταν τον κάνεις είναι η ζωή σου στο παρά πέντε... ;)


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2010)

Προσοχή:

αιωροπτερισμός = hang-gliding
αλεξίπτωτο πλαγιάς, κν. παραπέντε = paragliding (γαλλικά: parapente, προφέρεται «παραπάντ»)


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 7, 2010)

Δεν αντιλέγω, αλλά πόσοι το ξέρουν; 

Παρά πέντε δεν ακούγεται και γράφεται; Ή parapente και έκανα εγώ λάθος; 

Τέλος πάντων, ο ήχος του ταιριάζει εδώ πέρα, το νόημά του όχι.


----------



## daeman (Mar 7, 2010)

Έχει δίκιο ο pshleas για τη σύνθεση της λέξης και ο Νίκελ για το paragliding, αλλά ο Μήτσος έχει βάλει καιρό τώρα για τα καλά το χεράκι του και οι πιο πολλοί (και σχετικοί με το σπορ) το γράφουν και το προφέρουν _παραπέντε_ (μία λέξη). Για το σωστό φωνητικά _παραπάντ_, μόνο μία σχετική αναφορά βρήκα, αυτήν εδώ, όπου ο Νίκελ μάς εξηγεί τα περί μεταγραμματισμού και μεταγραφής. ;)


----------



## SBE (Mar 7, 2010)

Το παραπέντε είναι της συνομοταξίας του στέιτζ. 
Αλλά με λιγότερους χρήστες.


----------

